# moved my betta....



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hi!
i just moved my betta in my community tank.
i have balloon mollies, cories and a couple of feeder guppies in there.
he was flaring at one of the females ballon mollies but i think it was because she (and a couple of others) was bullying him at the beginning.

do you think he's going to be ok?
sorry, im so worried...

what signs of stress should i keep an eye on?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

He might give the guppies some problems.


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

blah, i put him back in his tank... it was too stressfull for him, the mollies, the guppies, especially ME!!


----------

